# Real Comfort Pen



## jzerger (May 17, 2012)

Yesterday I spent a lot of hours making five acrylester and rhino-plasti pens.  By the end of the day, I was tired from the patience (sometimes not my strong suit) required and tired of resin.  
However, the drudgery did give me an idea of how to get rid of the dozens of rubber comfort grips I have yet to put on a pen:

Two grips fit perfectly on one slimline tube.  Put a spot of glue on each end of the tube. Slide the grips on the tubes;  narrow end of the grip on the ends of the tube (adds a little contour/taper).  In about two minutes you have a ribbed rubber pen (the slimline cb fits well).  

  I'm sure I'm not the first to do this and it doesn't belong on probably any website as no turning is required  but it added just the right amount of comic relief for the day.  What are others doing with the comfort grips they don't use on a comfort pen?
Enjoy,
john


----------



## Justturnin (May 17, 2012)

Well that is just silly.  Like you said, sometimes that is exactly what you need at the end of the day.  Got a pic of this rubberized pen?


----------



## jzerger (May 17, 2012)

No pic yet...my wife has the camera at work now....maybe later.
The surprising (to me part) was how comfortable the pen feels in the hand  (sorry...pun intended).


----------



## jaeger (May 20, 2012)

jzerger said:


> What are others doing with the comfort grips they don't use on a comfort pen?
> Enjoy,
> john




I have 3 part bags full of them. I have a plastic mayonnaise jar full of center bands as well. Sometimes I will put 3 center bands on a pen to give it a different look and someone always ends up picking them up.

Doug


----------



## arioux (May 20, 2012)

Well i posted this one in 2009  lol

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/after-kitless-all-kit-parts-pen-41215/


----------



## jzerger (May 21, 2012)

I thought for sure someone else here would've already done it...in 2009 I didn't know what a lathe was ... let alone you could MAKE a pen at home.  Thanks for adding the pics.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (May 21, 2012)

Kids love them. One was my nephew's favorite for a while. Then he lost it........


----------

